# Amp for TDL-RTL2 and Marantz CD63 SE



## travellersolo (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi all, I own a CD player Marantz CD63 SE, and speakers are TDL-RTL2 floor-standing (transmission line speakers.) Both are quite old gear, near or over 15 years. 

I am looking for a used integrated amplifier for the above set. I was told that the TDLs are on the slow side, so amps from Marantz will make it worse - how true is it?

These offers are available to me:

a) Luxman Duo-B Circuit Stereo Integrated Amplifier L-113A

b) Aiwa Compact Stereo Integrated Amplifier A10

c) Sansui AU217 Solid State Integrated Amplifier

Would like suggestions...


----------

